# Cyclist-involved accident during Buffalo Bicycle Classic?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

When descending St. Vrain canyon into Lyons yesterday, traffic was stopped by a number of emergency vehicles just outside of town. One of the emergency workers said that it was a bike involved accident. Has anyone heard any more?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It might have been this motorcycle accident.



> Boulder County emergency crews are working to extract a motorcyclist who went down an embankment near Colo. Highway 72 and South St. Vrain Drive in Lyons earlier this afternoon.
> 
> Trooper Nate Reid with the Colorado State Patrol said crews received a call at about 1:15 p.m. about a motorcycle that went down an embankment.
> 
> "Twenty minutes ago, they were still trying to get him out," he said at about 2 p.m.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Hmmm...could be. The person asked if it was "a bike.". Emergency worker could have assumed "bike" meant motorcycle. A common confusion at least around here it seems.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw a couple of bicyclists who crashed on the descent into Lyons around 10:30a during the Buff Epic. One was just outside of town, the other was a few miles up the canyon. Both riders were up and moving around so, hopefully, they didn't suffer any serious injuries. Ambulances did respond, but that's pretty standard in an organized ride.


----------

